# Went to a Volkswagen junkyard Saturday....



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

Me, Ben, and Juan (both from MJM Autohaus) went to Austin VeeDub Saturday. I have been before but didn't take my camera so this time I wanted to take the camera to snap some photos. Those who have never been there, really need to go. It is a great place with tons of great stuff. Of course, it is in Austin, Texas so that is quite a drive for some of you all.
They have so much stuff it's unreal. I mean they have two 18-wheeler trailers in the back full of BMW interiors. So many that they have some stacked on top of the trailers. I mean full interiors, seats, door cards, everything. They have a million sets of nice wheels and everything you can think of. 
In their warehouse they have shelves full of Volkswagen engines. They have pallets full of interiors with seats, door cards, center console, everything. They even have brand new quarter panels for MK3's! They have a million window regulators and even a MKV GTI 2.0 FSI out there for the pickin'!
Here is a million pictures in no particular order. Click for larger versions.


----------



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Went to a Volkswagen junkyard Saturday.... (SooprmanX)*


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Went to a Volkswagen junkyard Saturday.... (SooprmanX)*








what an awesome spot


----------



## terrycable6 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Went to a Volkswagen junkyard Saturday.... (bhb399mm)*

makes me want to live in texas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Went to a Volkswagen junkyard Saturday.... (terrycable6)*

Just as I imagined heaven.


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

i just left there to come to germany i miss that place


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (v.i.massive)*

Holy [email protected](&!!! 
can we make orders through you haha???


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

omfg, I would live there


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Went to a Volkswagen junkyard Saturday.... (WannaCorrado)*

Damn you are one lucky soul.


----------



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (vpetithw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vpetithw* »_Holy [email protected](&!!! 
can we make orders through you haha???

They actually take orders over the phone and ship out. Just tell them Ruben with the European car club sent ya. I don't know that they would recognize the name but it's worth a try. Say I posted this thread on the Vortex and that's how you heard about them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terrycable6 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (SooprmanX)*

are they pretty reasonable with their prices?


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (terrycable6)*

wow







I'd go on a shopping spree


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (terrycable6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terrycable6* »_are they pretty reasonable with their prices?

Depends on who you are.







I've been going there for almost 15 years.
Need a MK2 fender? 
First time customer? $175
Oh wait, we know you? $50.








Seriously, these guys are used to getting $1000 for full Cabby clipper kits and $1200 for full MK2 Recaro interior sets. When asked "Are you nuts?", they'll laugh at you because they know they have trucks from Mexico come over the border twice a month to buy up all the clipper kits, MK2 big bumpers, Recaro interiors, etc. Oh, and these Mexicans come with cash and to do not haggle with price.
Heh...that's how it was when we were building MK2s back in the day.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

They have 2.7TT engines on the top shelf like they are going out of style


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2007)

'Twas a fun little trip. I saw a few candidates FS for my next project out in the front parking too...


----------



## ...OMGHI2U... (Jul 24, 2007)

only 1335 miles away, I could make a 3 day weekend out of it.


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (...OMGHI2U...)*

^ can i hitch a ride?


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (l3L4ZN)*

x2 u pass right by my house lol


----------



## ...OMGHI2U... (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (l3L4ZN)*

umm if you get your ass to Cali I'll let ya hitch one


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: Went to a Volkswagen junkyard Saturday.... (SooprmanX)*

Bookmarked, maybe they have an auto dimming rear view mirror for my MKV GTI. As long as the price is right.....


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Went to a Volkswagen junkyard Saturday.... (Beancounter 12345)*

i'll take that caddy.....


----------



## FlyBy (May 27, 2004)

Dear god! Look at all those wheels!
Too bad that places like that rip people off at times. Like the $175 fender that goes down to $50 because they know you.
I don't know if I'd want to shop there that long at those prices, and when would they really get to know you? There was a place like that in Northeast PA that I went too, asked about a set of mkIII Jetta GLX tails, and the guy told me $125 for the set, I could of bought new ones for that!


----------



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (FlyBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlyBy* »_Dear god! Look at all those wheels!
Too bad that places like that rip people off at times. Like the $175 fender that goes down to $50 because they know you.
I don't know if I'd want to shop there that long at those prices, and when would they really get to know you? There was a place like that in Northeast PA that I went too, asked about a set of mkIII Jetta GLX tails, and the guy told me $125 for the set, I could of bought new ones for that!

Well they are cool guys. They usually just say the high price to see if you would go with it. If you do, then they are bankin'. If you don't, then they lower the price. All about haggling.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Went to a Volkswagen junkyard Saturday.... (SooprmanX)*

Man that's sick!








I'm gonna start a collection like that too some day.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Ha ha! My old workplace and frequent hangout. Funny to see the picture of the yard in the dope shizz thread.


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

If I were to own a place like that, I would have to make some crazy custom dub. It'd be ridiculous and ugly. It'd probably be a convertible b3 passat wagon, with a front end styled like a mk1 scirocco. Made from pieces of other dubs. For sure.


----------



## FlyBy (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (SooprmanX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SooprmanX* »_All about haggling.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I love haggling!


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Thats pretty awesome. I knew there would be some nice VW yards somewhere. Now I just need to find a good one in my area.


----------



## veedubin_CT (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Went to a Volkswagen junkyard Saturday.... (SooprmanX)*


----------



## andi_kg (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Went to a Volkswagen junkyard Saturday.... (veedubin_CT)*

So much stuff but so sad at the same time!
Wish I lived clsoer to there. NEVER any VW's out here really in comparison.


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Went to a Volkswagen junkyard Saturday.... (GTi Angel)*

hey i got family there what would you like to be picked up. oh yeah and gti angel this is alternative audio.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Went to a Volkswagen junkyard Saturday.... (bhb399mm)*

Am I the only one who thinks this all needs to be housed in a barn?


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Went to a Volkswagen junkyard Saturday.... (Spa_driver)*

This is my dream business. Thats right, my dream is to own a junkyard.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

a dream come true.


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

yea Austin VeeDub has a lot of sh*t...but as stated above, their prices are pretty nasty too. Repeat customers definitely get the hookup though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif There is another place about 45min north of there too for mk1 and mk2 stuff called Bug Acres aswell..maybe I will snap some pics out there and show that Texas has some heavenly junkyards


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (RnB_BTS)*

i want to live there

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo page 2


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

thats absolutely no way i could go there. id walk out with an empty wallet and id prob buy multiple parts of the same stuff just to experiment with, heh. crazy place tho :thumbup


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Wow , what a place. 
Seeing newer, A4 Jettas in the weeds is strange. 
I always see rotten bugs, rabbits, et al.
I'd go broke if I were there.


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (mike in SC)*

I will be going there the next time I'm in Austin! I hope there are more mkvs, because I still need a new (well unbroken) sat radio antenna.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

what's their fone number? do they have a website?


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

austinveedub.com
800-282-3119


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

thanks!!


----------



## Half Pint (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

of all the years i lived in texas, i never made it over there


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_thanks!!


----------



## 1.8tV-Dub (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (RnB_BTS)*

wow i wish i had one of those near me i could use some new parts


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

dont they ship?


----------



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_dont they ship?

Yes.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (SooprmanX)*

I LOVE AUSTIN


----------



## leperkuan (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (RnB_BTS)*

they have had everything i have ever called for except a wheel. great prices too just an hour away 
i-35 foreign which is about 50 miles north of waco i think its in alvarado has 2 mkivs one is a full body just has a blown motor (i took a rear window) the other would have to be just the rear of the car, the front was in a bad fire. they also have about 3 mkIIIs in pretty good shape but i didnt get close enough for details, should of tooks pictures


_Modified by leperkuan at 10:25 PM 7-12-2008_


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (SooprmanX)*

so sick!


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (Brimjolt)*

That's the coolest junkyard for Volkswagens I have ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maas_man86 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Went to a Volkswagen junkyard Saturday.... (SooprmanX)*

HOLY MOTHER OF JESUS!
It's like a dream... you could live there, well, maybe not... but dayum!!


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Do they have a website?


----------



## shadow_X (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah this place is great im about 20 mins away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

crazy old thread bump wow


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

why cant they my city make one of those


----------

